# Ferrari F40 (Enhancement)



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Ostensibly, the F40 was conceived as the successor to the 288 GTO and designed to compete with vehicles such as the Porsche 959 and Lamborghini Countach, for Ferrari management, the vehicle was a major statement piece. Over a period of several years prior to the F40's conception, the company's dominance in racing had waned significantly, and even in Formula One, an arena they had once dominated, victories had become sparse. Enzo Ferrari was approaching 90 years of age, and was keenly aware that time was not on his side. He wanted his new sports car to serve as his final statement-maker: a vehicle encompassing the best in track-developed technology and a showcase for what the Ferrari engineers were capable of creating. The company's upcoming 40th anniversary provided just the right occasion for the car to debut.

As Enzo had predicted it would be, the F40 was the last car to be commissioned by him before his death.

The body was an entirely new design by Pininfarina featuring panels made of kevlar, carbon fiber, and aluminum for strength and low weight, and intense aerodynamic testing was employed. Weight was further minimized through the use of a plastic windshield and windows. Although the cars did have air conditioning, no carpets, sound system, or door handles were installed. The first 50 cars produced had sliding Lexan windows, while later cars were fitted with normal windows that could be rolled down.

The F40 was designed with aerodynamics in mind. For speed the car relied more on its shape than its power. Frontal area was reduced, and airflow greatly smoothed, but stability rather than terminal velocity was a primary concern. So too was cooling as the forced induction engine generated a great deal of heat. In consequence, the car was somewhat like an open-wheel racing car with a body. It had a partial undertray to smooth airflow beneath the radiator, front section, and the cabin, and a second one with diffusers behind the motor, but the engine bay was not sealed. Nonetheless, the F40 had an impressively low Cd of 0.34 with lift controlled by its spoilers and wing.

These aerodynamics have helped it become the iconic supercar (hypercar) and that together with the noise they make, have put it on walls & PCs everywhere in the world.

The idea behind this detail was to increase the gloss and tidy it up having been stored and used, so not a full correction but as much done in the time frame given.

When you see these cars you will see the weave showing thru the paint, however, like most cars of these age/power you will find the odd panel that has been repainted.

Anyway, on with some pictures.


F40-1 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


F40-2 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


F40-3 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


F40-4 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


F40-5 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


F40-6 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


F40-8 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


F40-9 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr

As you can see the paintwork is very dull and has collected general road grime, dead flies and the odd bird dropping in its travels. This is a car that has been driven not just stored.

First up was opening the front clam shell to gain full access to the wheel arches, wheels and suspension.

Wheel arches cleaned using Orchard AutoCare Pre-Clean at 50:1 using various brushes then rinsed gently, the outsides of the front boot given the same treatment before moving onto the suspension.


F40-14 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


F40-15 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr

Once the wheel arches, tub and suspension cleaned I moved onto the rear clamshell (one piece the same products and techniques to clean).

I then moved onto the wheels which are surprisingly small (13"). I used the wheel cleaner diluted at 10:1 for the outer face before rinsing then moving onto the inners using various brushes and wheel woollies with regular cleaning as I went so as not to let any chemicals or dirt dry on.


F40-12 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


F40-13 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr

Once all 4 wheels completed the clam shells where lowered and closed.
The car was given a quick open headed hose rinse to remove the loose stones that collect on the sills before applying Pre-Clean at 50:1 to all lower edges, shut lines, badges, grills etc, this was to help soften the grime and dead flies in advance of the snow foam.

Snow foam of choice was Orchard AutoCare Cotton Candy, sprayed bottom up including the wheels and arches. I used the snow foam to help clean out the fuel caps, edges etc


F40-16 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


F40-17 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


F40-18 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr

This was done a further two times, due to the amount of contamination present, before the usual 2 bucket method with a simple non-gloss/wax additive shampoo being used.

Once rinsed it was moved inside out of the direct sunlight to be clayed before going back outside for another foam and rinse to remove any residue left over from claying.

Now inside with all of the grime, tar etc removed some of the colour was coming back to the paint, but still plenty to do to increase the gloss.


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

This is an enhancement, some deep RDS left behind, better to leave paint on an F40 than chase a scratch!


391 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr

Rear Wing


396 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


404 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


409 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr

Deep scratches left behind as can be seen in the pics.


402 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


407 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


416 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


422 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


413 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


414 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


F40-82 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


F40-84 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


F40-79 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


F40-80 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr

Once the paintwork was completed it was time to do the clam shells, glass (plastics) and interior plus the other smaller details.


F40-33 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


F40-34 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr

Stone chips on some arches, these arches sit low and get hit hard.


F40-36 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


F40-31 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


F40-29 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


F40-24 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


F40-22 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


F40-21 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr

All glass plastics cleaned


F40-46 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


F40-49 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


F40-50 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr

The plastics can be improved still further, but time was pressing on.


435 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


F40-77 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


F40-53 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


F40-76 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


F40-75 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr

Making sure details done before the Last Stage Product was applied.


F40-73 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


F40-72 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


F40-26 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr

The finished pics, would love to have been able to spend a few more hours but maybe next time.


457 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


460 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


459 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


458 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


451 by adetailedvalet, on Flickr


007 - Copy by adetailedvalet, on Flickr

The LSP is Orchard AutoCare Perfection, Many thanks to Ronnie at Orchard AutoCare for getting it to me so quick, thanks mate.

Tyres: Orchard AutoCare

Wheels: Speed Seal

Thanks for reading.

Matthew


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

:doublesho


hurry up


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

Come oooooooooooon :lol: This'll be nice to see!


----------



## Cambelt (Jul 4, 2012)

This should be well worth watching.
It never ceases to amaze me just how old the wheels on the F40 look these days.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Can't wait to see that write up .


----------



## arbth703 (Mar 14, 2012)

cant wait to see this, my fave car ever !!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

ooooh yeeaaah porn on wheels :doublesho


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Massive car porn, can't wait for this one!


----------



## DarrenSTI (Apr 30, 2008)

Nothing like a F40 to cheer people up........

This will be a good one!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

always look forward to seeing a F40


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Looking forward to this one!!


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Stop teasing, F40 is my all time favourite car, if I ever win the lottery it'll be the first car I buy


----------



## Poolieboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Cant wait to see this.


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Many thanks for waiting everyone, thread has been updated.

:thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice ,great work on an iconic car


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Good work, those wheels look a lot bigger than 13" :doublesho


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

One of the problems with the wheels is people give them a polish and remove the speedline and size stickers.

With these being intact on the wheels (and from what I could see, never been refurbished) it means clean and protect.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Great work on such a stunning car,lucky sod!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there matey :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Sensational!!! The F40 really is the best supercar ever made. :argie:

Would love to work on this car.


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Its always a car I enjoy working on.


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

What were the overall average paint depth readings you got?

Nice gloss improvement, these are stunning machines true motorsport engineering icons!

Regards
John


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Top job well done!!!!

Top car too! :thumb:


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

A credit to a real icon. Awesome! :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work on a legend car :thumb:

mike


----------



## Steven1976 (Sep 18, 2011)

Great write up of one of the best supercars ever produced and amazing finish, I have some of Ronnies products as well how do you find them against the more established products


----------



## Yeti Racing (Aug 1, 2008)

My ultimate car........:droop:

Lucky man, and great job!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Car looks spectacular, I'm in love :argie:.


----------



## Alsone (May 19, 2010)

Do I take it you used fillers on the paint given that you weren't able to cut back the paint as far as you'd have liked to remove all of the scratching?


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

In my eyes its one of the best cars ever made and will be the first car I buy when I win the lottery!  very VERY nice work!


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Brilliant my poster pin up in primary school


----------



## .Z.R. (Apr 18, 2012)

Your brave! Great work mate. Ino a guy with one up here and want to clean it up but wouldn't have the balls to start machining it, you can see the honeycomb carbon through the paint it's that thin!!!!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice Matthew


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

What were the paint depths like? I'd have thought you'd have got the money shot with a composite gauge on there!



AaronGTi said:


> Good work, those wheels look a lot bigger than 13" :doublesho


They are alot bigger than 13's mate - 4" bigger infact. They are 17's. Great attention to detail, missed the tyre size that reads 335/35ZR17. D'oh :lol:


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Alsone said:


> Do I take it you used fillers on the paint given that you weren't able to cut back the paint as far as you'd have liked to remove all of the scratching?


No fillers (I gather you mean Amigo, Black Hole etc) used, just an enhancement followed by LSP.


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Paragon said:


> What were the paint depths like? I'd have thought you'd have got the money shot with a composite gauge on there!
> 
> They are alot bigger than 13's mate - 4" bigger infact. They are 17's. Great attention to detail, missed the tyre size that reads 335/35ZR17. D'oh :lol:


 Brain freeze :lol:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Must of been a special one to work on. Looking very nice indeed :thumb:..


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning on all counts


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Stunning on all counts


If your ever local, got a few bits might interest you :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

STUNNING, Legend of a car, one of the all time best Ferrari's ever created


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

It's still my favourite car of all time and I think it always will be!!!

Great job there though mate, fantastic work - I understand the paint is usually extremely thin so completely agree with your method of just restoring the colour & gloss as opposed to trying to remove every mark.


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Stunning ca and nice work dude, :thumb: though, could have sworn the wheels were 17" not 13".


----------

